

Scheme 9 from Empty Space (new edition) - ihodes
http://www.t3x.org/s9/

======
turbofail
Also of possible interest is the link to the actual interpreter source code.

<http://www.t3x.org/s9fes/index.html>

Only problem is, you have to navigate your way through a maze to get to the
actual code from there.

I wrote a quick hacked-up web crawler (in emacs lisp, of all things!) to solve
it because I was too impatient to do it for real.

~~~
Vivtek
That's really cute, but since you've solved the maze, can you tell me what the
copyright encumbrance on that code is? Is it open? (By which I mean, is it
worth my while to write my own crawler?)

~~~
turbofail
Here's the license, copied verbatim from his LICENSE file:

Scheme 9 from Empty Space -- A Comprehensible Scheme Interpreter By Nils M
Holm, 2007-2010

* Do whatever you want with this code. * If the code doesn't work, don't blame me.

~~~
Vivtek
Ah - thanks. A direct link: <http://github.com/barak/scheme9> (I feel better
now).

~~~
nils_m_holm
However, this version has little or nothing in common with the one on my
homepage. And: S9fES (the interpreter) is in the public-domain.

~~~
Vivtek
Oh, I do like public domain.

I'm going to wrap it in a Perl module so the whole thing comes right down from
CPAN, just like SQLite. This is exactly what I've been waiting for, for years.

------
bayareaguy
For the impatient: <http://www.t3x.org/5439664554/index.html>

~~~
nils_m_holm
BTW, please don't link to that directory or it will be listed by google,
thereby defeating the purpose of the maze.

~~~
bayareaguy
It's too late for me to edit or delete the comment, but I see you've removed
the link now so it may not matter. I am however curious about your maze. What
do you believe it accomplishes?

~~~
nils_m_holm
One day I became tired of pitching free stuff, so I decided to do the opposite
thing. Quality of feedback has improved a lot ever since.

